# First Trip Tuesday! What Do We Need To Bring?



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Howdy again all. We are taking our TT out on our first official overnight to Monroe, MI KOA with full hookups for 2 nights. Im going to lean heavily on our other RVers at the KOA to answer any questions we might have.

So what do i need to bring that i might not be thinking of? I am the type of guy who would rather do without than buy a duplicate of something on a trip that i already have at home... if you know what i mean.

My wife is bringing the food/bedding/clothes.

So i guess i need tools, extention cords and manuals for everything on the TT. Anything i need backup?

If anyone can think of anything obvious i will need, please let me know! Thanks

PS if anyone on this forum is up there, please look us up!


----------



## GlenninTexas (Aug 11, 2004)

Here's my standard list. Add or subtract as you see fit.

RV Accessories
These are all items I try to keep in the RV without having to bring from home each trip. 
Some are essential, others are nice to have.

Electrical	
30 Amp extension cord
extra fuses 15, 20 amp
25' medium duty outdoor extension cord

Plumbing	
20' sewer line (good quality)
45 degree fitting
Variable size sewer connection fitting
20' Fresh water hose, or 2 -10'ers
"Y" connector for hose bib
Water hose pressure regulator
Water filter
Rubber gloves (disposable or chemical resistant)
Tank disinfectant
Hose nozzle
"J" connector (hose to city water connection)

Emergency Equip.	
jack for trailer (hydraulic bottle type or scissor jack) 
lug wrench with fitting that fits your lug nuts
torque wrench
small tool kit (pliers, Phillips, flat and #2 square drivers, adjustable wrench, etc.)
Teflon plumbers tape 
caulk
Tube of Dicor for rubber roof repair and caulk gun (as req'd)
50' nylon rope
road flares or emergency roadside markers
Rain poncho or rain suit
12v air pump
flashlights
Duct tape
Tarp

Cooking	
Plates, bowls, glasses, cups
flatware and cooking utensils
pans and skillets
serving/carrying tray
BBQ grill, with propane or briquet's as required
BBQ utensils and lighter
a good knife
cutting board
plastic bags, Reynolds wrap, plastic wrap
coffee maker with filters
toaster
mixer
blender - for margaritas and such
griddle
dish towels
oven mitt

Sleeping	
Sheets
Blankets
Pillows

Bathing	
Towels
soap, shampoo, conditioner 
Tooth brushes and paste
Shaving gear
hairdryer
Everyone should have their own separate travel kit 
toilet paper (RV type)

Clothing	
set of sweats for everyone (just in case)
rubber sandals or slip on tennis shoes

Medical	
First aid kit with normal items
Aspirin or Tylenol
upset stomach medicine
meat tenderizer (for stings)
sunscreen

Non-Perishable Food	Make sure these are in sealable plastic containers
Spices
Cooking Oil
powdered drink mix
sugar
flour
tea bags
Salt & Pepper

Other (Inside)	
Throw rugs
trash can liner bags
paper towels and napkins
paper plates, plastic flatware, etc.
air freshener
games, videos, deck of cards, etc. (for when it rains)
cleaning supplies
dish soap
tablet and pen/pencils ( for keeping list of things to remember next time)
broom
Plastic container for misc. items. Scissors, small can of WD-40, cord, Velcro, pins, etc.)
plastic bucket
toilet brush
fly swatter
sponges
DVD player and some movies
outside radio
matches or stick lighter

Other (Outside)	
outdoor carpeting to cover under awning area
Awning de-flappers and tie downs
lawn chairs
small folding end table
folding table for cooking counter space outside
plastic table cloths and table cloth clamps
cooler for beverages outside
small step (7") for ingress/egress
squeegee for slide out roof cleaning on a handle
small step ladder


----------



## RDS (Jul 20, 2011)

BluegrassRV said:


> Howdy again all. We are taking our TT out on our first official overnight to Monroe, MI KOA with full hookups for 2 nights. Im going to lean heavily on our other RVers at the KOA to answer any questions we might have.
> 
> So what do i need to bring that i might not be thinking of? I am the type of guy who would rather do without than buy a duplicate of something on a trip that i already have at home... if you know what i mean.
> 
> ...


Cooler, ice, beer.... everything else will fall in place







Just have fun and don't worry.


----------



## BluegrassRV (Aug 14, 2012)

Great range of recommendations. Cant wait to get out there. Will let yall know how it goes. Thanks


----------



## spidey (Aug 8, 2012)

I find even after 15 years of camping, and diferent trailers over the years, we are always adding things to bring, and sometimes take away as well, or change up what we have for something more convienent or useful

Its a learning experience. We have a notepad we are always writing in with things to do, bring next time or change


----------



## cdnbayside (Jul 16, 2009)

Bring beer.


----------



## Jewellfamily (Sep 25, 2010)

Geez Glenn, where are you gonna put the people with all the stuff your bringing?


----------



## rdvholtwood (Sep 18, 2008)

Here are some lists that I've found on-line awhile back. We use them (this is our 4th season) when we are heading out.

Also, take a writing tablet with you - to write things you forgot - it helps a lot.

Good Luck!

Rick


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

Patience&#8230;the rest will come with time.


----------

